

Facebook now supports 3D embeds via Sketchfab - showwebgl
http://blog.sketchfab.com/post/112153509704/facebook-now-supports-sketchfab-3d-embeds

======
Gauhier
This is amazing!

Just tested it with our product ;)

[https://www.facebook.com/smiirl/posts/621966491269880](https://www.facebook.com/smiirl/posts/621966491269880)

------
cochet
Great to help to promote your kickstarter campaign!

